# Windows XP will not allow DVD Writer Driver Installation



## Freeplayer03 (Jan 29, 2007)

I just purchased a Samsung Superwritemaster double layer DVD/CD Burner SH-S182 
DVD-Writer 18X Super-WriteMaster , internal and Windows XP does not recognize the drivers as Windows Logo Digitally signed drivers. It will not alow the drivers to load. This is plug and play software. This is the second DVD Burner I have tried to install. The first was an HP dvd940i 18x Super Multi DVD Writer, internal. I returned that one to Best Buy and the Freak squad said it was probably a software problem, but since this is another brand and gives me the same error I think it is a windows thing. I tried to allow both devices to load anyway and it just will not allow it. I even tried turning off the windows logo product scan and it still scans it and will not allow it. In properties it states drivers for this device are not installed (code 28). Each time I install a CD in the optical drive it tries to reload drivers but will not. I tried writing the Samsung helpless site and they wouldn't even return my seek for assistance. Please any help would be appreciated. Kind of bites to not be able to use brand new hardware. I believe my computer info is probably more than needed, but may help.

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
System Manufacturer	HP Pavilion 04
System Model	P7524A-ABA 360N
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 6 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~1599 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies LTD 3.11, 11/5/2001
SMBIOS Version	2.31
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180
C: Drive
Size	70.25 GB (75,432,587,264 bytes)
Free Space 30.63 GB (32,890,187,776 bytes)

Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	208.21 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.22 GB


----------



## dick471 (Oct 27, 2004)

Windows XP does not require any drivers for a DVD burner---period. If your trying to install drivers your ^$%#*&^ up the XP drivers. Try removing all of the drivers you've installed; go to device manager and uninstall the DVD burner. Now reboot and windows will again find the burner and leave it alone!


----------



## Freeplayer03 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Dick,
But I am not trying to install drivers, Windows is automatically reading new hardware found and trying to initiate the installation of the drivers that came with the optical drive.
Just to revise what I stated earlier about the installation. This is happening each time I reboot my computer. Windows acknowledges new hardware found but will not acknowledge the drivers for this hardware as digitally signed, then it asks to continue anyway or cancel. If I continue anyway it still will not allow installation and will not show my E: drive (location of the new optical drive) as existent on my computer.


----------

